# Alphacool Vpp 755



## Klobi (24. Mai 2017)

Servus Zusammen,

ich hab mir im März für meine Wakü eine VPP755 PWM bei Aquatuning gekauft , ich vermute mal das müsste dann die Rev 2 sein. Letzte Woche bin ich endlich dazu gekommen das gute Stück einzubauen, und alles lief wunderbar. Heute morgen allerdings startet alles am PC regulär , außer die Pumpe ... ich bekomm sie einfach nicht mehr zum laufen. Wie kann den sowas nach nichtmal 7 Tagen in betrieb passieren ?

Hat jemand mit der Pumpe ähnliche Erfahrungen ?


----------



## SpatteL (24. Mai 2017)

Die Pumpe ist halt (was man so liest, habe selber keine) einfach Mist.
Die ist schon bei einigen ausgestiegen oder läuft nicht immer an.

Würde versuchen die umzutauschen/Geld zurück zu bekommen und dann eine bewährte D5 nehmen.


----------



## Chukku (24. Mai 2017)

Das ist jetzt innerhalb von 2-3 Monaten mindestens der 4te Bericht, den ich alleine in diesem Forum zu dem Thema lese.
Und jedes Mal ist es das Gleiche: Pumpe springt nach ein paar Tagen oder Wochen einfach nicht mehr an.

Ich hatte mit meiner VPP755 Rev. 2 im Februar / März genau das gleiche Problem.

Die Pumpe ist scheinbar wirklich fehlerhaft.
Angeblich hilft es, die Schrauben des Pumpentops ein wenig zu lockern. Aber das hat hier neulich auch jemand ausprobiert und früher oder später ist die Pumpe dann doch wieder stehengeblieben und irgendwann konnte er die Schrauben einfach nicht mehr weiter lockern, ohne dass sie undicht geworden wäre.

Mit anderen Worten:
Kontakt mit Aquatuning aufnehmen und reklamieren + einschicken.
Bekommst dann entweder das Geld zurück oder eine neue zugeschickt.
Nimm auf jeden Fall das Geld, weil die neue VPP755 wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel länger halten wird.

Ausserdem hat die Reklamation bei mir gut einen Monat gedauert (Pumpe musste erst zum Hersteller geschickt und dort bewertet werden).
Du musst also eh direkt eine andere Pumpe kaufen, wenn du deine Wakü nicht für einen Monat stillegen willst.

Nimm dann als Ersatz eine beliebige D5 Pumpe (Bei Alphacool heisst die VP655).
Die sind auf jeden Fall in Ordnung.


----------



## Klobi (24. Mai 2017)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 
Hab mir direkt eine 655 bestellt und schicke jetzt halt die alte 755 ein.  Bei der 655 steht dran das sie mit neueren Mainboards sich nicht über PWM regeln lässt, habt ihr da Erfahrungen oder führt für mich früher oder später dich kein Weg am Aquero vorbei ? Hab eigentlich keinen Platz mehr im Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chukku (24. Mai 2017)

Da steht, dass es passieren KANN, dass sie sich mit neueren Mainboards nicht regeln lässt... muss aber nicht so sein.
Ich hab da leider keine Erfahrung mit, aber ich habe mir genau aus dem Grund immer nur Pumpen ohne PWM Funktion gekauft.

Da du von der VPP755 kommst, die ja sowohl den Potentiometer am Gehäuse als auch die PWM Funktion hat, musst du wissen:
Die D5 Pumpen (inkl. der VPP655) haben immer nur ENTWEDER einen Potentiometer ODER PWM Funktion... nie beides gleichzeitig.

Ich für meinen Teil habe keine Lust auf PWM bezogene Probleme und gebe mich deshalb damit zufrieden, einmal die richtige Drehzahl über den Poti zu einzustellen und sie dann dort zu lassen.
Nur direkt nach dem Zusammenbau lasse ich sie zum Entlüften ca. eine Woche auf 100% laufen.

Welches MB hast du denn?
Vielleicht meldet sich ja später noch jemand, der mit dem gleichen Board Erfahrung mit der D5 PWM Version hat.


----------



## Klobi (24. Mai 2017)

Asus Maximus IX  Formula. 
Ich bin mal gespannt , die jetzige VP755 hat sich zwar theoretisch auch über PWM regeln lassen , letztendlich war die PWM Einstellung übers mainboard allerdings immer 100 Prozent und nicht regelbar und man musste manuell an der Pumpe  die Drehzahl begrenzen / einstellen


----------



## Chukku (24. Mai 2017)

Aber wenn du das PWM Signal im BIOS auf weniger als 100% eingestellt hast, kam diese Veränderung auch bei der Pumpe an?

Ansonsten wäre es ja genau der Fehler, der laut der Aquatuning Warnung zu erwarten wäre:
Wenn die Pumpe mit dem MB nicht kompatibel ist, läuft sie unabhängig vom PWM Signal immer auf 100% (oder auf minimaldrehzahl).
Nur hast du bei der VPP655 eben keinen Potentiometer dran, um die Drehzahl manuell zu begrenzen.

Ich drück die Daumen, dass es funktionieren wird.


----------



## Klobi (24. Mai 2017)

Hab die Pumpe jetzt ausgebaut , läuft im Freien ( also trotzdem im Wasser ^^ ) tadellos, scheint das gleiche Phänomen zu sein wie wenn man die Schrauben lockert  ... ich werd aus dem Ding nicht schlau und werd sie auf jedenfall tauschen


----------



## Chukku (24. Mai 2017)

War bei mir das Gleiche..
wenn ich sie einfach ein wenig im Case hin und her bewegt hab (hatte damals noch Schläuche statt Hardtubes, also ein bisschen Spiel), lief sie gelegentlich mal an und manchmal dann doch wieder nicht.

Vielleicht verkantet da im Mechanismus irgendwas oder in bestimmten Positionen entsteht irgendwo zuviel Reibung, so dass sie das Anlaufmoment nicht schafft.

Aber kann  eigentlich egal sein: ein Reklamierungsgrund ist es in jedem Fall.


----------



## v3nom (24. Mai 2017)

Bitter!
Meine V1 hat auch nahc ein paar Tagen immer wieder Ausfälle gehabt, aber ich bin dann auf die V2 gewechselt welche seit dem Tausch ohne Probleme läuft. Hoffe das bleibt erstmal so!


----------



## chaotium (24. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich mir diese minipumpen anschaue, da kannste ja mitzählen wann die abrauchen. XD
Eheim Pumpe und man hat ruhe


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Mai 2017)

Meine Empfehlung: Gib die 755er zurück und hol dir eine normale D5. Andernfalls wirst du damit vermutlich nicht froh auf lange Zeit 

Edith: Ups, hab übersehen, dass du die 755er schon raus hauen willst


----------



## Nightmare09 (24. Mai 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Eheim Pumpe und man hat ruhe



Wenn die Eheim nur nicht so groß, klobig und unansehnlich wären  sofern sie im sichtbaren Bereich montiert werden


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Mai 2017)

Das Pumpengehäuse kannst ja lackieren


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Mai 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diese minipumpen anschaue, da kannste ja mitzählen wann die abrauchen. XD
> Eheim Pumpe und man hat ruhe



Naja die VP755 ist vom Gehäuse ja wie eine D5 und diese ist nicht klein!

Ich habe eine DDC als 6W Version, diese ist super leise und super stark.

Wenn man nicht aus eine paar Kleinigkeiten achtet, ist diese ebenfalls sehr zuverlässig.

Somit sehe ich absolut keinen Grund mit einen Ziegel in Gehäuse zu legen.


----------



## keks4 (25. Mai 2017)

Die Normale D5 ist ebenfalls sehr zuverlässig, sonst würde man sie wohl kaum im Heizungsbereich einsetzen  (dafür wurde sie ursprünglich auch entwickelt)


----------



## Klobi (28. Mai 2017)

So kurzes Update , 755 ist weg , 655 ist eingebaut und schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen ... wäre da nur nicht das Problem das jetzt entweder CPU oder MB nen hau weg haben und gar nichts mehr geht außer Pumpe und Lüftern


----------



## catze (28. Mai 2017)

Hab jetzt auch wieder die 655 eingebaut,ist zwar etwas lauter und einen kick weniger Leistung aber dafür funzt das Ding wie seit Jahren.
Die 755 zurückschicken? Nein das Mistding kommt in meine Box of Shame um mich mal wieder daran zu Erinnern nichts nach den ersten 1-2 verschissenen Reviews zu kaufen.Sondern abzuwarten bis genug Deppen (so wie ich mal wieder) Den Betatester gemacht haben


----------



## Zergoras (14. Juni 2017)

Ist das Ding nach wie vor nicht zu empfehlen? Stehe kurz vor dem Kauf und tendiere nach den vielen Berichten über Defekte im Internet lieber zu der VPP655. Wichtig ist halt wirklich, dass die Pumpe zuverlässig ist. Wie viel leiser ist die Pumpe denn in der Realität?


----------



## v3nom (15. Juni 2017)

Würde mindestens auf die angekündigte V3 der VPP755 warten.
Einen Vergleich habe ich nicht, kann nur sagen das meine V2 herunter geregelt fast nicht hörbar ist.


----------



## Zergoras (15. Juni 2017)

Und für wann ist die V3 angekündigt?


----------



## Chukku (15. Juni 2017)

Ich habe den Lautstärkeunterschied eigentlich nur unter Vollast festgestellt.
Also: die VPP755 ist bei 100% schon leiser als die VPP655/D5.

Aber bei 100% muss man die Pumpen eh alle nie laufen lassen. Und Spätestens wenn man die 655/D5 auf 50-60% herunterregelt ist die dann auch so leise, dass man den Unterschied nicht mehr hört.
Vernünftige Entkoppelung und etwas "Schmierung" (soll heissen: nicht nur reines dest. Wasser sondern einen WaKü Zusatz verwenden) vorausgesetzt.

Die aktuelle V2 würde ich wirklich nicht empfehlen.
Eine V3 soll laut Alphacool Sammelthread gar nicht geplant sein, stattdessen wollen sie die V2 etwas überarbeiten und weiter als V2 verkaufen. (in der nächsten Charge.. wann auch immer das genau ist und wie auch immer man dann sicher sein kann, dass man auch wirklich diese Version bekommt)
Worin die "Überarbeitung" genau besteht, dazu hab ich bisher keine Äusserung gesehen.

siehe hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...5-sammelthread-alphacool-237.html#post8877246


----------



## Kiryu (15. Juni 2017)

Will man denn wirklich eine Pumpe kaufen, die binnen so kurzer Zeit eine mehrmalige Überarbeitung nötig hatte? Und die sich zumindest subjektiv nicht gerade durch herausragende Zuverlässigkeit hervorgetan hat? Nach allem was ich bislang in diversen Foren lesen konnte würde ich die Finger von zukünftigen Derivaten lassen und mir ein bewährtes Modell einbauen.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Zergoras (15. Juni 2017)

Ja, da hast du wohl recht. Ich denke ich lasse die 755 dann aus und nehme lieber die 655. Preislich sind die beiden ja absolut identisch.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die 655 nicht richtig mit PWM und einem Aquaero gesteuert werden kann?


----------



## IssaP (16. Juni 2017)

Ja das ist richtig, wenn du die per PWM steuern möchtest nimm direkt die D5 (die Vpp655 ist auch nur eine umgenannte D5) von Aquacomputer, damit funktioniert das.


----------



## Interstate67 (24. Dezember 2017)

Hier ist zwar schon länger nix mehr geschrieben worden, aber warum ein neues Thema aufmachen.Ich habe mir am Donnerstag die die Alphacool Eisstation für meinen für Januar geplanten 8700K PC bestellt, da ich icht viel passendes für mein Noctis 450 Gehäuse gefunden habe.
Über dieses Thema bin ich gestolpert als ich noch geeigneten leisen LED Lüftkühlern für das System gesucht habe. Meine Frage ist nun, da die VP755 ja in der Eisstation verbaut wird, ob die jetzt wirklich so schlecht ist, oder ob eben nur die wenigen die hier Pech hatten, die VP755 schlecht machen?
Da ich bisher noch nie Custom Wasserkühlungen verbaut habe, wollte ich nun nicht gleich mit einem potentiellen "Ausfallkandidaten" anfangen.
Noch könnte ich das Paket ja zurückgehen lassen.


----------



## v3nom (24. Dezember 2017)

Ganz ehrlich? Die Pumpe ist schon sehr auffällig bei den Ausfällen!
Ich habe mittlerweile die 3. drin, weil 2 schon ausgefallen sind. Wenn die 3. ausfällt, dann Geld zurück und ne Aquacomputer D5.


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Dezember 2017)

Ich Frage mich warum sie den Schrott nicht von Markt nehmen. Gefühlt hat ja jeder der die Pumpe hat, diese schonmal mehr als einmal austauschen lassen. Aber naja wie war das noch? Kenne rma bei der Pumpe bekannt [emoji16].


----------



## Interstate67 (24. Dezember 2017)

@v3nom: Passt die D5 denn zufällig auch anstatt der VP755 auf die Eisstation, dann könnt ich mir da ja noch vor dem Einbau bestellen.

btw: Frohe Weihnachten, an alle


----------



## SpatteL (24. Dezember 2017)

Ja, passt.
Die VPP755 ist ein D5 Nachbau, da passt (fast) jedes D5 Zubehör und umgedreht.


----------



## Interstate67 (24. Dezember 2017)

Das wär ja zumal etwas. Dann müsste ich die VP755 zurücklegen, da die ja im Set gekauft wurde und nicht einzeln. Hatte nur diese Übersicht gefunden:

Eisstation Technische Daten | Alphacool

und sah zwar gut aus, aber besser vorher fragen als hinterher zurücksenden.
 Dann müsste dieses Modell ja sicher passen:

Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

oder muss es eine andere Pumpe sein bzw reicht eine andere? Sollte halt über Mainboard regelbar sein, an die Eisstation VPP (102 x 82 x 105mm) passen und einen OC 8700K vernünftig kühlen können (oder einen Threadripper, falls ich mich noch umentscheide    )
Wird dann zwar alles gut 110€ teurer durch die andere Pumpe, aber lieber so als hinterher evtl dauernd Ärger. Dann muss ich nur noch PWM LED Lüfter 140mm finden, aber das hat ja noch bis Januar Zeit.


----------



## ParaEXE (24. Dezember 2017)

kommt mir doch bekannt vor siehe

AlphaCool - Eispumpe VPP755 (Ausfall?)

Hatte mal eine Bewertung bei Alternate verfasst. Die schlechte Bewertung würde von Herrn Jens Gottsleben wieder bei Alternate raus gelöscht. Seit dem gibts keine Bewertungen mehr auf irgend einer Seite


Lg


----------

